# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Shoqerite aksionere ne Shqiperi

## ganoid

Shoqëritë aksionere, ja cila është situata e tyre në Shqipëri

Në shumicën e rasteve shoqëritë publike me aksioner shtetin trajtohen akoma si ndërmarrje shtetërore. Bordet trajtohen si organe pa shumë përgjegjësi, pa iniciativë, shtojca të administratës publike apo të dikastereve, me status të kufizuar dhe që mund të ndryshohen sa herë që ndryshojnë drejtuesit politikë të dikastereve  


Shoqëritë aksionere përbëjnë pa asnjë dyshim pjesën më dinamike të bizneseve private e publike, të cilat japin kontribut të rëndësishëm në prodhimin e përgjithshëm bruto të ekonomisë shqiptare, në rritjen ekonomike, në investimet dhe në zgjerimin e vendeve të punës. Në botën e sotme ekonomike që karakterizohet nga një lloj pushteti absolut i financave në tërësi, nga zgjerimi i tregjeve financiare, nga zgjerimi dhe dominimi i parasë elektronike, parasë së padukshme etj., paratë dhe kapitalet fluturojnë lirisht midis ekonomive, vendeve dhe tregjeve. Nëse ndodh kështu, aktorët kryesorë të këtij ambienti janë shoqëritë aksionere në përgjithësi dhe në mënyrë të veçantë shoqëritë anonime. Shoqëritë aksionere luajnë rol të dorës së parë për zgjerimin, rritjen ekonomike dhe thithjen e kapitaleve të lira në ekonomitë e sotme europiane dhe amerikane.
Duke u nisur nga fakti se shoqëritë aksionere janë një formë relativisht e lartë organizimi dhe drejtimi i bizneseve me shumë pronarë, duhet theksuar se në ekonominë tonë shoqëritë aksionere janë akoma të kufizuara në numër. 


Llojet e shoqërive aksionere
Shoqëritë aksionere mund të ndahen në dy grupe: në shoqëri në pronësi të investitorëve të huaj dhe ato në pronësi të subjekteve publike ose private vendase. 
Shoqëritë aksionere në pronësi të investitorëve të huaj
Në grupin e parë përfshihen shoqëritë aksionere me pronësi investitorë të huaj. Ato karakterizohen nga ritme të larta rritjeje, nga strategji të qarta, nga operacione tërheqëse në fushën e marketingut dhe nga politikat që punojnë për zgjerimin e tregut dhe të shërbimeve. Në këtë drejtim mund të përmenden kompanitë e telefonisë celulare, bankat, si dhe disa subjekte të kufizuara që ushtrojnë aktivitet në fushën e turizmit. Në këtë grup mund të përfshihet edhe ndonjë shoqëri aksionere shqiptare që vepron me sukses si në politikat e produktit, ashtu edhe në strategji të pastra të marketingut në një treg pa konkurrentë, por gjithsesi me risqe. 
Në shoqëritë e grupit të parë vihet re se roli i bordeve është me të vërtetë i rëndësishëm, jo vetëm si organ kontrolli, por mbi të gjitha si organ drejtues, që ndërton strategji, që bën politika, që ndjek klientelën dhe tregun dhe u përshtatet më mire rregullave dhe kërkesave të tyre. Në këtë grup edhe lidhja e bordeve me rezultatet e menaxhimit të ndërmarrjeve është më i fortë dhe më i motivuar.
Shoqëritë aksionere, publike dhe private vendase
Në grupin e dytë përfshihen shoqëritë aksionere, publike dhe private vendase. Në shumicë shoqëritë publike me aksioner shtetin trajtohen akoma si ndërmarrje shtetërore. Bordet trajtohen si organe pa shumë përgjegjësi, pa iniciativë, shtojca të administratës publike apo të dikastereve, me status të kufizuar dhe që mund të ndryshohen sa herë që ndryshojnë drejtuesit politikë të dikastereve. Të kësaj natyre kanë rezultuar edhe disa shoqëri aksionere, në të cilat shteti ka qenë aksioner i vetëm apo mazhorancë në zotërimin e aksioneve. Këto shoqëri shpesh janë administruar keq, ose janë menaxhuar në përputhje vetëm me interesat e aksionerëve privatë partnerë, qofshin ata edhe në minorancë. Siç duket, strategjia e privatizimit total prej aksionerëve në minorancë ka diktuar gjithë politikat dhe sjelljet me këto lloj shoqërish. Bordet në to shpesh herë janë gjykuar si formale.


Problemet e drejtimit të shoqërive aksionere
Problemi më kryesor është mungesa e kulturës dhe e përvojës së bashkëpronësisë në shoqëritë aksionere në Shqipëri

Lidhur me drejtimin dhe administrimin në përgjithësi të shoqërive aksionere në Shqipëri ka disa probleme, të cilat e kufizojnë së tepërmi zgjerimin dhe rritjen e tyre. Një nga këto probleme, mbase edhe nga më kryesoret, është mungesa e kulturës dhe e përvojës së bashkëpronësisë. Krijimi i sektorit privat të ekonomisë, si rrjedhojë e iniciativës së lirë private, zhvilloi njësitë e vogla, dyqanet e sektorit të shërbimit dhe të tregtisë, ambientet dhe bizneset e karakterit familjar, të vogël dhe të mesëm. Bizneset vendase ngelen në sektorin e tregtisë dhe të shërbimeve, ndërsa kompanitë e huaja shpesh janë stepur për shkak të nivelit relativisht të lartë të rrezikut ekonomik dhe politik. Në këtë linjë sot konstatohet mjaft i kufizuar numri i bizneseve në të cilat pronësia dhe menaxhimi konsiderohen dy gjëra të ndara dhe relativisht të pavarura nga njëra-tjetra. 


Ligji për shoqëritë tregtare
Ligji ynë për shoqëritë tregtare, i cili rregullon përbërjen e këshillave të shoqërive aksionere, mbi të cilin ndërtohen edhe statutet e funksionimit të tyre, në fakt nuk bën kufizime. Kjo do të thotë se, parimisht dhe ligjërisht, këshillat mbikëqyrëse mund të përbëhen nga specialistë dhe njerëz që njohin ekonominë, teknologjinë, biznesin, financat, artin e drejtimit dhe menaxhimit të bizneseve etj. Në ato shoqëri aksionere ku aksionerët janë jo persona fizikë, por persona juridikë, firma dhe subjekte të tjera biznesi, përfaqësuesit e mandatuar nga këshillat mbikëqyrëse mund të jenë menaxherë të diplomuar në këtë fushë. Në se aksionerët janë subjekte, atëherë ata mund të mandatojnë përfaqësues të tyre në këshilla. Edhe përfaqësuesit në pakicë në shoqëritë aksionere, sipas ligjit, i kanë hapësirat të jenë të përfaqësuar në këshillat mbikëqyrës.

----------

